

Are you accidentally breaching open sources licenses in your mobile app? - josephlord
http://blog.human-friendly.com/are-you-breaching-open-source-licenses-accidentally

======
josephlord
This is my first purpose written blog post. Let me know what you think (I've
got a thickish skin and believe I can take both the worst you can throw at me
or any middle-brow dismissal depending on the mood of the crowd).

~~~
josephlord
And just on the hour (9pm UK, 20:00 UTC and 1pm SF) the updated app was
approved for the app store. It had been "In Review" since Friday morning (SF
time). Is that normal - recent updates have spent longer in review than the
initial release and earlier updates.

